# OSX on my PC?



## kevin3d (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure this has been asked and answered 2 billion times...but I couldn't find anything in a search so here goes:

Are there any plans for Mac OSX to support existing intel/amd platforms? For instance, instead going to XP for my AMD duron box, will I be able to buy OSX instead and run OSX apps? If a x86 version of OSX emerges, will apps have to be compiled specifically for it, ala Alpha NT vs Intel NT?


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kevin3d _
> *I'm sure this has been asked and answered 2 billion times...but I couldn't find anything in a search so here goes:
> 
> Are there any plans for Mac OSX to support existing intel/amd platforms? For instance, instead going to XP for my AMD duron box, will I be able to buy OSX instead and run OSX apps? If a x86 version of OSX emerges, will apps have to be compiled specifically for it, ala Alpha NT vs Intel NT? *


This forum hosts about a million threads on this topic. Yours will add nothing new. Please do a search on this site for "marklar." You will learn everything that you want to know and a lot that you don't.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 23, 2003)

A famous quote from I can't remember who:  "Not bloody likely"


----------



## kevin3d (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, MM.  Here is a good article I found:

http://www.applelinks.com/articles/2002/12/20021210155854.shtml


----------



## Pengu (Feb 23, 2003)

There aren't any files posted yet, but this might be good to watch for those using x86 boxes.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/winmac/


----------



## kenny (Feb 23, 2003)

Probably not. From the project page:



> Project UNIX name: winmac
> Registered: 2000-09-17 09:08
> Activity Percentile (last week): 0%



A 2.5 year old project placeholder that's never posted any files is, IMO, not likely to ever release anything. Even the winmac-dev mailing list sits at zero..

"Nothing to see here. Move along."

If marklar ever marklars this marklar, Marklar will marklar the marklar's marklars into marklar.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 23, 2003)

As far as im concerned i see this:

if apple did release OS X on any x86  intel machines then I feel many intel users would purchase it right away such as yourself. I belive Apple and even microsoft knows this as well, thus apple keeping it at a last resort its seems to be a garanteed success. mabey thats what that prototype mother board was we saw floating around some rumor sites, then mysteriously disapeared. 

After Microsoft getting there hands on connectix VPC, Apple hopefully has somthing up there sleeves because there is no dought M$ is going to use it for somthing. probably to flood the hell out of the OS market. But then again M$ knows or thinks that Apple wont tred on there toes...


----------



## fryke (Feb 23, 2003)

Enough already. *Sigh...* Moving the thread to 'Opinions'.


----------



## mac-blog (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quicksilver _
> *if apple did release OS X on any x86  intel machines then I feel many intel users would purchase it right away such as yourself.*



If Apple made Mac OS X for Intel, it would become the most pirated software on the internet and few if any would buy it. Normal people use what came with their systems. So Windows would not feel any more pressure than it currently does from Solaris for Intel or Linux. Hey, the BeOS was a great OS that you could download for free and people *still* continued to use what ever was originally on their system. Mac OS X is great, but it would not be that different from either the BeOS or Rhapsody.

Intel kills good operatings systems. Long live alterative hardware/software platforms!


----------



## Pengu (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that if Microsoft do release Longhorn with the DRM measures that are part of the TCPA stuff, then "OSX for x86" would sell like hotcakes. However, I think for OUR sake, as mac users that they should not release it. I spoke to some PC-loving people at tafe today, and they pretty much all agreed that if MS do implement such harsh DRM as http://www.notcpa.org says, then it will be the end of the Windows dominence as we know it.


----------



## LVzardoz (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac-blog _
> *Hey, the BeOS was a great OS that you could download for free and people still continued to use what ever was originally on their system. Mac OS X is great, but it would not be that different from either the BeOS or Rhapsody.
> 
> Intel kills good operatings systems. Long live alterative hardware/software platforms! *



BeOS had poor hardware and driver support and didn't have the critical mass that OS X has.

OS X also appeals to Linux folks, having much better usability and with a robust Unix core.

The combination of inexpensive, more powerful hardware offered by x86 coupled with a superior OS would catch the attention of most influential tech writers.  Maybe only the tech savvy and smarter folks would make the switch immediately from Wintel to MacTel, but the eventual surge could be enormous.

But let's face it, Steve Jobs lacks the balls to seriously challenge Microsoft.  He's quite content to be the "well, I'm still better than you" niche market also-ran rather than take the risks necessary to really compete with Microsoft and appeal to the mass market.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 24, 2003)

Oh no! Not this thread again. (I think this is actually the 3rd billionth go around on this...)

Can a moderator please put us out of our misery by simply killing this thread now?


----------



## boneske (May 24, 2003)

I personally think that in one way it can be the smartest thing Apple could do.  It could be the stupidest thing too. More PC's would be sold with OSX and Apple would be the top dog in the OS world.  The bad thing, it would totally kill over their hardware business.  So Apple has to sit down and think, be the top dog and loose one of their hardware business or continue to do the samething as they've been doing and run in second behind Microsoft in the OS world.

boneske


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2003)

Have you ever used OpenStep or Rhapsody on Intel hardware? The headaches... Apple (and NeXT before that) never got around to have wide enough driver support. Sure, Darwin is open source, and you might get drivers for this and that. But even some basic stuff was missing.

Now, we _do_ know that Mac OS X was missing many hardware drivers initially, right? Do we really want to go through this on X86?


----------



## danema (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anybody know if i can run OS X on my old 900Mhz AMD Duron?
It's a Compaq Presario 900

I can find a lot info on running OS X on an intel but cant find too much about AMD Duron.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 14, 2008)

We don't support running OS X on hardware against the Apple license.


----------

